# How long to unload a 2007 Cooper S?



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

How long do you guys think it will take to drop my Cooper S? 2 months? 3? I'm torn on trying to sell this car before getting another one. Flipside, I don't want to pick up another car and then have this sucker sit in my driveway for 3 months.

I'm posting it on CL, Autotrader, North American Motoring, and I guess I can do a classified here too. Any other suggestions? 

I'm going to put it in for 19.5k.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

blueguydotcom said:


> Any other suggestions?
> 
> I'm going to put it in for 19.5k.


Auction on ebay motors with a reserve at what you are willing to take for the car. $0.00 insertion fee. $7.00 for the reserve price. $1.00 for buy it now. $125.00 only if the bid price reaches reserve.

Or you can do a fixed price ad on eBay motors for a $4.00 insertion fee.

Check on the unpaid item dispute process first. Not sure if it is different for cars. Hate to pay the $125.00 fee on a deadbeat bidder.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestion. Never really considered eBay...might work.


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

So you've decided to sell it?

I'm still debating what I should get for my next car... with two young ones and a SUV, I wonder if Mini works for me. I'd really like to have one... life is short. Otherwise I'd be going with a Fit...

BTW I really like this blue, my first pick for Mini. Red would be next on my list.

Very sharp car, good luck!


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Griffoun said:


> So you've decided to sell it?
> 
> I'm still debating what I should get for my next car... with two young ones and a SUV, I wonder if Mini works for me. I'd really like to have one... life is short. Otherwise I'd be going with a Fit...
> 
> ...


Throwing in the towel. I love it but it's a massive struggle to get the little guy out of the car each day.

And I hate not driving my car all weekend. My wife's car is fine but it's not mine.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

craigslist
www.motoringunderground.com
roadfly


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Griffoun said:


> I'm still debating what I should get for my next car... with two young ones and a SUV, I wonder if Mini works for me.


Have you looked at a Clubman? Rear seat access is much improved over the Hatch and there is an extra 2.5" of rear seat leg room. Still not enough for an adult to be comfortable, but maybe enough for the kids.

Downside is a 200lb weight penalty and a longer wb.

The upcoming Mini Crossman is rumored to be a 4 door. :tsk:


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

6 Brit said:


> craigslist
> www.motoringunderground.com
> roadfly


http://www.mini2.com/classifieds/

Mostly UK based, but there are some Americans there and the ad is free.

http://new.minimania.com/Cars4Sale_list.cfm

Mostly classic Minis but there are some BMW MINIs on there. Free.


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

With the current economy and the dealer's incentives on CPOs, it'll take a long time to dump with the price you want. CL and Autotrader are a waste of money. I have two friends who posted an ad there trying to get rid of their '06 330i and an Infiniti G35. Both are in excellent condition and their asking price are below market value. They haven't got a single call in 3 months. I would also try ebay and craigslist and save all those ad fees from the magazines.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

mkh said:


> With the current economy and the dealer's incentives on CPOs, it'll take a long time to dump with the price you want. CL and Autotrader are a waste of money. I have two friends who posted an ad there trying to get rid of their '06 330i and an Infiniti G35. Both are in excellent condition and their asking price are below market value. They haven't got a single call in 3 months. I would also try ebay and craigslist and save all those ad fees from the magazines.


On the good side, maybe gas prices will double again. Then I'll get it. If I hear nothing by the end of the day Saturday, I'll drop to 18k.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Have you looked at a Clubman? Rear seat access is much improved over the Hatch and there is an extra 2.5" of rear seat leg room. Still not enough for an adult to be comfortable, but maybe enough for the kids.


+1 Plenty of room in the back of a Clubman, two family members have Clubman S models and one has car seats in the back.

Life is too short to drive practical cars all the time. :thumbup:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

mullman said:


> +1 Plenty of room in the back of a Clubman, two family members have Clubman S models and one has car seats in the back.
> 
> Life is too short to drive practical cars all the time. :thumbup:


Checked out the clubby, it's not really practical for me. While it will work well when my son is in a carseat that is placed in the base, once he's in need of strapping in, I believe I would be back at square 1. Short-term solution, sadly.

3 series seems most likely, G35 distant second.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

blueguydotcom said:


> 3 series seems most likely, G35 distant second.


Any interest in assuming the lease on our Manual Transmission X3 3.0si? It is in storage in San Pedro.

6 or 7 payments at $370/month , then hope that BMW FS makes you a good buyout offer.


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Any interest in assuming the lease on our Manual Transmission X3 3.0si? It is in storage in San Pedro.
> 
> 6 or 7 payments at $370/month , then hope that BMW FS makes you a good buyout offer.


Ever notice how all the deals you'd be interested in... . are on the other side of the country? :-(


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Any interest in assuming the lease on our Manual Transmission X3 3.0si? It is in storage in San Pedro.
> 
> 6 or 7 payments at $370/month , then hope that BMW FS makes you a good buyout offer.


I sent you a PM.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

kyfdx said:


> Ever notice how all the deals you'd be interested in... . are on the other side of the country? :-(


Those are the *best* ones: ROADTRIP!! :thumbup:


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

kyfdx said:


> Ever notice how all the deals you'd be interested in... . are on the other side of the country? :-(


Other side of the country? Heck I've got an entire ocean in the way too.

The rims alone on blueguy's car are a £1,280 option on a UK spec Mini Cooper.

But there is this one:

http://www.minicherished.co.uk/mini...s/0,,___,00.html?ch=_V01XTUY3MjAzMFRUMzU2NTc=

If I can get past the red half-leather interior. It does have limited slip diff...

Bluebell have a couple in more sane colors:

http://www.bluebellmini.co.uk/used_mini/group_stock.html?gc=0150


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

blueguydotcom said:


> On the good side, maybe gas prices will double again. Then I'll get it. If I hear nothing by the end of the day Saturday, I'll drop to *18k*.





mullman said:


> +1 Plenty of room in the back of a Clubman, two family members have Clubman S models and one has car seats in the back.
> 
> *Life is too short to drive practical cars all the time. * :thumbup:


Wow, really tempting, but sadly I'm not in the market until my wife finds a job.

18K in Chicagoland can only get a 2006 base Cooper.

Everytime I walk past a Mini in parking lots, I try to visualize if I can fit the whole family there... but then I keep reminding myself that most likely the SUV will be the family car while the other is a commuter for work or running errands...


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

mkh said:


> With the current economy and the dealer's incentives on CPOs, it'll take a long time to dump with the price you want. CL and Autotrader are a waste of money. I have two friends who posted an ad there trying to get rid of their '06 330i and an Infiniti G35. Both are in excellent condition and their asking price are below market value. They haven't got a single call in 3 months. I would also try ebay and craigslist and save all those ad fees from the magazines.


Time has really changed... I sold my E46 coupe above market price last year (at my list price), and I got it sold in 3 days. I guess I'm also lucky, because I only got two calls and both wanted my car very badly. One of them drove 3 hours to buy the car the day he called. I didn't get any more calls after the sale.

I listed the car at cars.com and the local newspaper.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

blueguydotcom said:


> On the good side, maybe gas prices will double again. Then I'll get it. If I hear nothing by the end of the day Saturday, I'll drop to 18k.


It is the economy. There is an '06 R53 for sale at a dealer on the S.F. Peninsula that is asking $15K that has been on the market for almost a year. The original asking price was $25K. New car dealers are low-balling cars that buyers are wanting to trade. When gas was north of $4/gallon, clean low-mileage SUVs were not being taken in trade at any price.

Net, net, don't be surprised if you have to drop your price beyond $18K. You might get a bite at $15K in this market.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

anE934fun said:


> I am looking for incentives on an E92 335i.


The days of heavily subvented leases are over. The 335i coupe does have a fairly low base MF, but the residual is close to reality. Lease payments are going to be high. On the plus side, if the economy turns around the car might be worth more than residual at lease end.

There ARE incentives currently running. If you are looking to finace your 335i there is 2.9% finance. Interest rates are even lower on a 1 series or 328i sedan. If you have the cash, this is going to be a better deal than the current lease program. I think this month there is also a BMW FS loyalty program. Possibly a free autobox. Check the ask a dealer forum.

There has always been Munich Pickup. That's about $3000 discount on a 335i coupe. We highly recommend Munich pickup. Not for the savings, but for the experience.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

blueguydotcom said:


> 10 days.
> 
> Sold it. 18k. Sad and happy at once.


Congrats, I guess. We felt the same way when we sold our house in Atlanta. We took a loss but at least it didn't foreclose.

Any decisions on what the next car will be?


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> The days of heavily subvented leases are over. The 335i coupe does have a fairly low base MF, but the residual is close to reality. Lease payments are going to be high. On the plus side, if the economy turns around the car might be worth more than residual at lease end.
> 
> There ARE incentives currently running. If you are looking to finace your 335i there is 2.9% finance. Interest rates are even lower on a 1 series or 328i sedan. If you have the cash, this is going to be a better deal than the current lease program. I think this month there is also a BMW FS loyalty program. Possibly a free autobox. Check the ask a dealer forum.
> 
> There has always been Munich Pickup. That's about $3000 discount on a 335i coupe. We highly recommend Munich pickup. Not for the savings, but for the experience.


Can't agree. Buying right now is a bad decision as values are plummeting. 07 3 series cars are losing 40-50% of their value. Say you get the 09 car for 10% off MSRP. You still must pay tax (so that savings just disappeared) and in three years the car will be worth maybe 45-50% of its MSRP. So you'll be dropping 600 a month and if everything goes well maybe recoup 2k in 3 years.

Worst case right now on an 08 lease, I'm down $400 a month and the car's value is locked in. If I'm lucky and values are still horrid, I can negotiate a cheaper buyout with BMW (like all the folks with 06s are doing). If they won't negotiate at lease end, walk away knowing you only spent 14k on the lease v. 22k on a purchase (not including possible, though unlikely return).

The 0% and 0.9% things aren't really a good deal considering the values of cars are going downward faster than even a 0% loan will allow you to pay down the car.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Congrats, I guess. We felt the same way when we sold our house in Atlanta. We took a loss but at least it didn't foreclose.
> 
> Any decisions on what the next car will be?


I didn't take a loss per se. Based on MSRP the Cooper lost 28% of its value. Based on taxes, title, insurance, gas etc for two years I spent about 15k total. I'm fine with total operating costs of 7500 a year.

Most likely a 328 will replace the Cooper.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

blueguydotcom said:


> Most likely a 328 will replace the Cooper.


Before we moved, I had a low option 328i coupe as a service loaner. MT, leatherette, non metallic paint. I think the only option was 6FL. Just about the way I would have ordered one.

Really liked it. There is no getting around the size, but it is a better car than the MINI.

The 328i sedan has a fairly decent lease deal. 4.2% base interest rate and residuals a few points above what the car is likely to be worth at lease end. Doesn't sound like you have the time to wait for re-delivery...


----------



## R56MellowYellow (Nov 25, 2006)

Congratulations on the sale. 

At 72% residuals - you got the car at what current Mini residuals are at so that's not bad. But if I remember correctly, residuals in 2007 were at 75% for 24 months. My wife and I are also currently in the same situation. Newborn and the Mini is the family car. Sigh - what to do.

Which offer was which? Carmax at 17k or 18k?

Thanks


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

R56MellowYellow said:


> Congratulations on the sale.
> 
> At 72% residuals - you got the car at what current Mini residuals are at so that's not bad. But if I remember correctly, residuals in 2007 were at 75% for 24 months. My wife and I are also currently in the same situation. Newborn and the Mini is the family car. Sigh - what to do.
> 
> ...


Carmax was 17k. I sold to a private person.

And yeah residuals were far better in 2007. Plus I was in a lease with BMWFS so I wouldn't have paid any fees and I'd be eligible for the current deals today. I bought and got hammered for it. I woulda saved thousands leasing my Cooper. Oh well, you can never tell.


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats!

After heated debates (left and right brain), I think I'm going to get a MINI despite having two young toddlers. I'm fine with going out with kids on my wife's SUV, and commute to work in a MINI. Nissan Murano isn't a bad SUV, of course it doesn't drive like an X5, but I like it.

I may want to test drive other B-seg cars too, keeping my options open.


----------

